

Is WikiLeaks Hacking for Secrets?  - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_07/b4215046290051.htm

======
yread
So... because somebody from Sweden downloaded a document and Wikileaks had
servers in Sweden it must have been them!?

